# How to frame a cathedral ceiling



## jar546 (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry, how NOT to frame a cathedral ceiling.

Enjoy!


----------



## bgingras (Feb 21, 2011)

Hmmm...where to begin, where to begin.

No structural ridge

support for ridge on gable wall? continuous load path

There so much more from one picture, but really why should I have all the fun


----------



## rktect 1 (Feb 22, 2011)

Do you get the plans before or after they build?


----------



## fatboy (Feb 22, 2011)

The hinge effect at the middle on that gable end wall could be fun to watch with a good gust of wind.......


----------



## bgingras (Feb 22, 2011)

Is it me or are there walls missing still? that gable wall looks as though it was framed to receive some walls. Cuts out of the plates, backers framed in, etc. Framing still not completed?


----------



## KZQuixote (Feb 22, 2011)

bgingras said:
			
		

> Is it me or are there walls missing still? that gable wall looks as though it was framed to receive some walls. Cuts out of the plates, backers framed in, etc. Framing still not completed?


Good catch bgingras! Looks as if some interior partitions and ceiling joists could resolve all the issues.

Bill


----------



## Daddy-0- (Feb 26, 2011)

Are those 1X6 rafters? Interesting???


----------



## fatboy (Feb 27, 2011)

nah, they're 2 X's, follow them down to the studs........that would be really scary though. Yes, good catch bgringras, atleast will help the hinge on the gable. Doesn't help the cathedral that I could see though.


----------



## jim baird (Feb 27, 2011)

I have seen some very pronounced bowed wall tops coupled with sagged ridges, but that took yrs and yrs to express.


----------



## peach (Mar 5, 2011)

well, if the ridge is designed as a beam, the window header/jacks are not taking the load full depth to the foundation.. you can't just stop the double studs because you want to..   I'm not a PE, so I won't say if the ridge is a ridge board or a ridge beam... but I'd certainly put the responsibility on those who are in responsible charge of the design.   PROPERLY nailed at the hinge point, the gable end truss connection to the wall may not be an issue.  (IT usually is).


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 7, 2011)

A ridge beam would be nice and weight transfer to the single plate then to the foundation would be good. I would check the top plate end joints at a stud and strap installation and also check corner connections.


----------

